
Nigeria has started issuing e-passports to citizens - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/04/29/nigeria-has-started-issuing-e-passports-to-citizens/
======
amolo
Good progress. Following suit here in Kenya. One thing that is saddening
though is the fact that these contracts are done by mostly contractors who we
don't know what their intentions are with our data (at least for Kenya). We
have all seen the 'bad-actor' moves in China already. What about our
economies, our people, our data.

